# If There's No Proof Of Election Fraud....Why Do Democrats Keep Hiding It?



## mudwhistle (May 15, 2021)

Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company. 

Sounds like they're trying to plead the 5th without actually doing so. 









						Dominion Refuses to Hand Over Passwords to Ballot Tabulators, Claims Company Would Suffer 'Irreparable Damage'
					

Dominion is slamming one of the firms conducting the audit and refusing to hand over passwords to aid scrutiny into allegedly missing data.




					www.westernjournal.com
				




Dominion Refuses to Hand Over Ballot Tabulator Passwords to Arizona Audit, Worries It Would Cause 'Irreparable Damage' to the Company​​

​Isa CoxMay 15, 2021 at 1:15pm
​      ​​It’s rather odd that we are constantly reassured that every aspect of the 2020 election was entirely safe, secure and kosher and yet the ongoing election audit process in Arizona’s Maricopa County seems to have been marred with confounding setbacks at every turn.​​​Are … are they trying to validate claims that the election was stolen? Because this is how you validate claims that the election was stolen.​


----------



## Oddball (May 15, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> 
> Sounds like they're trying to plead the 5th without actually doing so.
> 
> ...


Why are the "free and fair" elections subject to proprietary software, that can't be turned over and inspected like the ballots?

Looks like this is a job for some white hat hackers.


----------



## danielpalos (May 15, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> 
> Sounds like they're trying to plead the 5th without actually doing so.
> 
> ...


Why do right wingers want to try to rig the audit by hiring a firm with no election auditing experience or certification?


----------



## WTF19 (May 15, 2021)

there is not 1 demonRAT that can answer this question....honestly.......at least not until there masters tell them an answer....prove that wrong
there is NO reason the fraudulant dominion voting machines should have been hooked to the internet...period


----------



## Moonglow (May 15, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> 
> Sounds like they're trying to plead the 5th without actually doing so.
> 
> ...


There are laws in place to protect voter privacy and can't be seen by just anyone, sorry...

Why do you ladies keep crying over an election yous lost?


----------



## candycorn (May 15, 2021)

The only thing being hidden is their laughter at you guys still whining about non-existent massive voter fraud


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 15, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> ...


Gee I dont remember signing my ballot


----------



## Moonglow (May 15, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


You forgot to specify which one you forgot to sign.


----------



## Hellokitty (May 15, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> ...



What voter privacy are you talking about? The ballots have no personal identification on them and name/address and party affiliation is public record. Either way why should Dominion have information that election officials can't access?


----------



## 22lcidw (May 15, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> ...


If foreign troops were near you and killing your friends and families you would most likely get help from other Progs only at this point. And that is if they would do it. This is bad.


----------



## Moonglow (May 15, 2021)

Hellokitty said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


I am sure some election officials can have access yet Cyber Ninjas is not certified to do as such.


----------



## Moonglow (May 15, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


I'd booby trap my 43 acres and wait in ambush, don't be a puke and play that partisan party crap learn how to be a man and defend yourself for a change and stop trying to drag you fears onto everyone else, get a grip and be a macho Dude.


----------



## MaryL (May 15, 2021)

Banning anyone that questions the 2020 election OVERALL is what gamblers call a "tell" If it wasn't an issue then why ban or censor those  that question it?


----------



## 2aguy (May 15, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> 
> Sounds like they're trying to plead the 5th without actually doing so.
> 
> ...




Yes......absolutely nothing happened ...

So, then can we see the machines so we can just verify what you say?

Absolutely not......


----------



## 2aguy (May 15, 2021)

candycorn said:


> The only thing being hidden is their laughter at you guys still whining about non-existent massive voter fraud




Massive?

No.

Highly targeted voter fraud in democrat party controlled voting precincts in swing states.....


----------



## shockedcanadian (May 15, 2021)

A private company controls the data of a federal election and they are under no compulsion to provide these details to anyone?

I wonder if this is reassuring to voters...


----------



## MaryL (May 15, 2021)

Suddenly ...nothing happened? We live in a democracy right, still, sorta? Then why cant we question the last election, then?  Its possible that American democracy and our political system just died when those that won  deny us the right to question them...No other group or era has that happened...Just liberal democrats, take that into account.


----------



## Hellokitty (May 15, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



A court order says otherwise...


----------



## Moonglow (May 15, 2021)

Hellokitty said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Hellokitty said:
> ...


They will just have to fight it out in court or change vendors.


----------



## Winco (May 15, 2021)

WTF19 said:


> there is not 1 demonRAT that can answer this question....honestly.......at least not until there masters tell them an answer....prove that wrong
> there is NO reason the fraudulant dominion voting machines should have been hooked to the internet...period


OMG, can you give it a rest?
Imagine if the Hilary crowd cried for this long.

You RWI's are NOT representing the REAL AMERICANS very well.
Insurrection FAILURE.  A total try, but a total fail.
Now Fake Patriots are in denial.  WOW.  500+ arrested.

Hoping for more, and the trials will bring wonderful RWI tears.


----------



## candycorn (May 15, 2021)

If there was such massive fraud...why are there  virtually no arrests for hundreds of thousands of felonies?  

C'mon mudwhistle  Man up for once and tell us.


----------



## 2aguy (May 15, 2021)

Winco said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > there is not 1 demonRAT that can answer this question....honestly.......at least not until there masters tell them an answer....prove that wrong
> ...




She did, the entire 4 years Trump was in office....then they used the FBI, DOJ, CIA, and State Department to first spy on Trump and then to smear him and his officials as agents of Russia.....


----------



## 2aguy (May 15, 2021)

candycorn said:


> If there was such massive fraud...why are there  virtually no arrests for hundreds of thousands of felonies?
> 
> C'mon mudwhistle  Man up for once and tell us.




Because...dipshit.....the democrats are in control of the Department of Justice.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 15, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> 
> Sounds like they're trying to plead the 5th without actually doing so.
> 
> ...


One cannot ‘hide’ that which doesn’t exist.


----------



## Oddball (May 15, 2021)

Winco said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > there is not 1 demonRAT that can answer this question....honestly.......at least not until there masters tell them an answer....prove that wrong
> ...


The Hillary crowd cried *RUSSIA!* for three years, Gomer Pyle....So put a sock in it.


----------



## Oddball (May 15, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> ...


The turn over the routers and admin passwords, asshole.


----------



## Elton (May 15, 2021)

Winco said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > there is not 1 demonRAT that can answer this question....honestly.......at least not until there masters tell them an answer....prove that wrong
> ...








Last I checked she was still crying.   I don't think she has ever stopped crying.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 15, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> 
> Sounds like they're trying to plead the 5th without actually doing so.
> 
> ...



Tyrants always lie and cover their lies.

Unfortunately, the best way to encourage that to continue (and get exponentially worse) is to .......


----------



## mudwhistle (May 15, 2021)

MaryL said:


> Banning anyone that questions the 2020 election OVERALL is what gamblers call a "tell" If it wasn't an issue then why ban or censor those  that question it?


They just figure we're stupid gullible Democrat voters.


----------



## schmidlap (May 15, 2021)

Why pander to


mudwhistle said:


> Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> 
> Sounds like they're trying to plead the 5th without actually doing so.
> 
> ...


Why pander to the crackpots? After multiple _real_ audits, the respective states' votes have been certified by Republican as well as Democratic administrations, and not even Trump's goons attacking Congress was about to nullify a secure, democratic election.

I accept that comic relief is provided by the spectacle of pifflewits in search of bamboo fibers between high school graduations, but the GOP has to clean up its foul act at some point.

The cult's tired shtick is embarrassing for patriotic conservatives.


----------



## Winco (May 15, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > WTF19 said:
> ...


The “Hilary crowd “ cried Russia for a very short period of less than one month.
The rest of the “Russia “ cry was RWI’s crying......but Russia 

you laughed at any member asking about Russia in 2016 but accept all FAKE news cries of massive voter fraud.


----------



## conserveguy877 (May 15, 2021)

The evidence has shown these last couple of months of underwhelming support for the Corrupt Joe. While these audits slowly expose how much the democrats cheated. All we can do is keep fighting until the battle is won!


----------



## dblack (May 15, 2021)

#StopTheSqueal


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> ...


Someone better let them know that. They are wasting a lot of time and money.


----------



## Oddball (May 15, 2021)

Winco said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Winco said:
> ...


Three fucking years, asswipe...On a pack of lies that had no supporting evidence whatsoever....Now STFU.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Winco (May 15, 2021)

Reading this thread.
America is Fucked.
Along with ALL OTHER threads spreading FEAR.

I think I'll be just FINE, (GREAT). 
Thank you America.


----------



## Oddball (May 15, 2021)

Winco said:


> Reading this thread.
> America is Fucked.
> Along with ALL OTHER threads spreading FEAR.
> 
> ...


*Along with ALL OTHER threads spreading FEAR.*

Who were the asshats that had the whole nation shut down and had everyone running around wearing useless face diapers for over a year, over a virus that is only slightly more fatal than the flu, Corky?

Spreading fear you say?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 16, 2021)

There’s nothing that could be done that would stop conservative crybabies from throwing their temper tantrum.

Enjoy the next four years, losers.


----------



## WTF19 (May 16, 2021)

Winco said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > there is not 1 demonRAT that can answer this question....honestly.......at least not until there masters tell them an answer....prove that wrong
> ...


reading the shit you typed, tells me you are a very delusional idiot


----------



## citygator (May 16, 2021)

11 Benghazi commissions, 0 cases of wrong doing

A presidential commission on election security, 0 cases of wrong doing

61 lawsuits on the election, 0 cases of wrong doing.

In all of those cases, before and during the fake investigations of fake accusations conservatives lied, spread false rumors, used the fact that there was an investigation as proof there was wrong doing. None of this is to look into election security. It’s all a PR stunt for its base. This one is utterly a joke as it has zero credibility in the auditors nor the process.

Meanwhile the investigation into insurrectionists is at 300 charges and the investigation into Trump collusion kicked out 20+ charges with convictions and fines that self paid it.


----------



## MeBelle (May 16, 2021)

^^^ links to your assertions please.


----------



## citygator (May 16, 2021)

MeBelle said:


> ^^^ links to your assertions please.


Benghazi





						Investigations into the 2012 Benghazi attack - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Election Commission








						Presidential Advisory Commission on Election Integrity - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Election lawsuits




__





						Post-election lawsuits related to the 2020 U.S. presidential election - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Russian election interference timeline








						Timeline of investigations into Donald Trump and Russia (2020–2021) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Charged insurrectionists. 









						January 6 United States Capitol attack - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## colfax_m (May 16, 2021)

Oddball said:


> .On a pack of lies that had no supporting evidence whatsoever


Yeah. It’s not like Trump’s children were meeting with Russians promising to help his campaign.

Oh wait. THEY DID.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 16, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> There’s nothing that could be done that would stop conservative crybabies from throwing their temper tantrum.
> 
> Enjoy the next four years, losers.


Everybody is a loser with Joe in charge and he's just begone.


----------



## Care4all (May 16, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> 
> Sounds like they're trying to plead the 5th without actually doing so.
> 
> ...


Maricopa county has had two forensic audits in February 2021 by certified election auditors.....

No connection to the internet, no malicious software installed etc...

Click on the link for the Audit Summary in this link....

Auditing Elections Equipment In Maricopa County  | Maricopa County, AZ 


Also, ninjas can count the ballots, and see whether the hand written and filled out ballots, match the machine tabulated counts.....

If they match up, there is no machine tabulator fraud, the ninjas don't need proprietary info of the machine owners, to figure that out.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 16, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > There’s nothing that could be done that would stop conservative crybabies from throwing their temper tantrum.
> ...


I’m fine with the direction of the country. You’re just whining and that’s fine with me.


----------



## MeBelle (May 18, 2021)

citygator said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ links to your assertions please.
> ...



So Wiki is the official source?

You realize I can edit a Wiki post, as can anyone???


----------



## MeBelle (May 18, 2021)

Care4all said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> ...



No, Maricopa County had two *recounts.*

The forensic audit is new, and needed.

The ninjas oversee the three/four (?) companies hired by AZ to conduct the forensic audit.


----------



## citygator (May 18, 2021)

MeBelle said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...


What fact do you dispute?  I’ll wait. And wait. And wait.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Most racist dumbasses are fine with the chaos, war and rising prices the way things are going.   This guy would school you good.

Black Patriot calls out Biden voters


----------



## August West (May 18, 2021)

The Republican dominated Maricopa County Board of Supervisors said the audit sham is giving the state a black eye. 








						Arizona Republicans fight back, say election fraud claims and audit are giving the state a ‘black eye’
					

The GOP-dominated Maricopa County Board of Supervisors cast the audit as a sham that’s spun out of the control of the state Senate leader who’s ostensibly overseeing it.




					www.pennlive.com


----------



## Care4all (May 18, 2021)

MeBelle said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Nope.  They had recounts prior to certification.

As the links I provided said,Arizona Board of Elections, (4 Republicans, 1 Democrat) voted to have a Forensic Audit done late January 2021.

The Forensic Audit was done by two different independent and certified Election Audit Firms in February 2021...after the election certification, and after the earlier recounts.

Read the link, and click on the audit SUMMARY link for more details.






						Auditing Elections Equipment In Maricopa County  | Maricopa County, AZ
					

Maricopa County forensic audit results.




					www.maricopa.gov


----------



## mudwhistle (May 18, 2021)

August West said:


> The Republican dominated Maricopa County Board of Supervisors said the audit sham is giving the state a black eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep repeating that lie. 

Most populated county....yet Republican 'dominated'.....not controlled? Seems like the left is playing on words here.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 18, 2021)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Most racist dumbasses are fine with the chaos, war and rising prices the way things are going.   This guy would school you good.
> 
> Black Patriot calls out Biden voters


No remorse here. I’m happy to see you Trumpsters so upset.

Biden’s approval rating suggests that more people agree with me. Sucks for you huh?


----------



## talksalot (May 29, 2021)

2aguy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing being hidden is their laughter at you guys still whining about non-existent massive voter fraud
> ...


That's it. Biden only won 15 counties.....less than Obama.


----------



## lennypartiv (May 30, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> Sounds like they're trying to plead the 5th without actually doing so.
> ​


When the thousands of fraudulent ballots found during the AZ audit are released to the public, the world will know what really happened.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 30, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> ...


Dem voters don't care if they cheated. They figure it was worth it to get rid of orangeman. That was the primary purpose of all of that negative coverage in the press. Not that any of it was real or even mattered, but that they needed to get people to hate Trump so they could get away with just about anything they planned to do to him, *and then do to us*.


----------



## BS Filter (May 30, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> ...


That's hilarious after what you twits did for 4 years after Hillary lost.  Unbelievable.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 30, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Is Mooney still talking shit about how we lost and they won?
I have his butt on ignore.


----------



## d0gbreath (May 30, 2021)

How many years will it take to uncover 2020 election fraud?


----------



## danielpalos (May 30, 2021)

Right wingers are the frauds.  They don't even want to investigate the insurrection at the Capitol. Only people who know they cheated do that.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2021)

Hidden said:


> How many years will it take to uncover 2020 election fraud?


Does it matter? It will happen. There was massive fraud.


----------



## d0gbreath (May 30, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Does it matter? It will happen. There was massive fraud.


Most "massive" things are pretty easy to find.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2021)

Hidden said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Does it matter? It will happen. There was massive fraud.
> ...


Not when there is censorship and a government wide conspiracy to cover it up. Anything else?


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Orangecat (May 30, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Why do right wingers want to try to rig the audit by hiring a firm with no election auditing experience or certification?


Who gives certifications for election audits?


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Why do right wingers want to try to rig the audit by hiring a firm with no election auditing experience or certification?
> ...


Do you think he knows?


----------



## Orangecat (May 30, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Do you think he knows?


Of course he doesn't. He's just a drone who repeats talking points. Someone told him they weren't "certified" to do an election audit, so he didn't bother to research what entity would issue it, much less whether or not said certification even exists.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 1, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Why do right wingers want to try to rig the audit by hiring a firm with no election auditing experience or certification?
> ...


Is this a trick question?  The previous recounts were also certified.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 1, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Is this a trick question?  The previous recounts were also certified.


I didn't ask if the recounts were certified, you illiterate imbecile.
I asked what organization gives certifications for conducting an audit, not who certifies audits.
You claimed the company who is conducting the audit wasn't certified to do so.

Learn to f'n read.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 2, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a trick question?  The previous recounts were also certified.
> ...


Just asking for disambiguation purposes.  If no accrediting organization exists, shouldn't experience matter most?


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 2, 2021)

Lastamender said:


>


God that’s just sad.


----------



## dblack (Jun 2, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Nationwide circle jerk.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 2, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> View attachment 489999


quick, get that "proof" to a court.  you will be the HERO.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 2, 2021)

dblack said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Where are nice women who insist on being Good helpmeets?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 2, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Why do right wingers want to try to rig the audit by hiring a firm with no election auditing experience or certification?
> ...








						Voting System Test Laboratories (VSTL) | U.S. Election Assistance Commission
					






					www.eac.gov


----------



## SavannahMann (Jun 2, 2021)

2aguy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > If there was such massive fraud...why are there  virtually no arrests for hundreds of thousands of felonies?
> ...



It is a violation of State Law as well. And for some reason Republicans in the affected states. Like Georgia. Keep saying no fraud.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 2, 2021)

2aguy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > If there was such massive fraud...why are there  virtually no arrests for hundreds of thousands of felonies?
> ...


The Democrats didn't control the DOJ for months after the election.  
The Democrats don't control most of the jurisdictions where this supposed fraud took place not to mention the state AG offices in some of the states. 

Try again shit brains.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 2, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Is the firm certified to audit the election?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 2, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Orangecat said:
> ...


Of course. Why else would the state hire them.
Are you Dummycraps trying to invent another excuse to contest the results when they prove you cheated?


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 2, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


All they are going to prove is that right-wingers enjoy crying wolf.


----------



## d0gbreath (Jun 2, 2021)

I would like to help hide the election fraud, but I can't find any.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 2, 2021)

...if nothing was amiss on January Sixth, then why not look into it?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 2, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Or what really scares the shit out of you is they have and will discover that Biden was being honest when he said they have created the biggest election fraud organization in US history.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 2, 2021)

Winco said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > there is not 1 demonRAT that can answer this question....honestly.......at least not until there masters tell them an answer....prove that wrong
> ...


The Hillary crowd cried for four years of Trump.  Then stole an election and still cry about Trump.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


The fraud was sad. Sadder, the people like you who believe there was no fraud or say you do. The fraud was so obvious no one with a brain can deny it, but you persist. Get yourself some help, you will feel better.


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 2, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Sadder, the people like you who believe there was no fraud or say you do.


I never said there was no fraud. We’ve caught a handful of Trump supporters voting illegally.

You guys are so sad.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Sadder, the people like you who believe there was no fraud or say you do.
> ...


The audits will prove fraud. Where will you be then, gone?


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 2, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The audits will prove fraud.


Will it be proven in a court of law or in the right wing media alternative universe?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > The audits will prove fraud.
> ...


Right now the only proof there was no fraud is corrupt government agencies and a corrupt media saying there was not. That is not good enough. They have 0 credibility.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 2, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Most racist dumbasses are fine with the chaos, war and rising prices the way things are going.   This guy would school you good.
> ...


Biden isn't liked by that many people. The approval numbers are easily faked.


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 2, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Right now the only proof there was no fraud is corrupt government agencies and a corrupt media saying there was not.


They’re not corrupt. They just don’t say what you want them to say so you came up with an excuse to justify ignoring them.

You never answered my question. Is the proof going to come in court or just in right wing media where there’s no need to be truthful, accurate or honest?


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 2, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> 
> Sounds like they're trying to plead the 5th without actually doing so.
> 
> ...



No one searched for election fraud when trump won. Why is that? 
The democrats have nothing to hide. The system worked as per normal but the result didn't suit you.  
Have a hundred audits if you chose. The result will always be the same. Joe is president and there's nothing you c a n do but cry and stamp your feet like a child.  
Don't waste you time with the process. 
Research why so many republicans changed their vote to kick him out.  No one wants to admit that or address it. You're frightened if the truth.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Right now the only proof there was no fraud is corrupt government agencies and a corrupt media saying there was not.
> ...


*They’re not corrupt
   *


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 2, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Corruption is calling state officials and asking them to overrule the voters like Trump did.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


That is a lie and you are perpetuating it. Do you recall the SOS of GA. told Trump the data from his state was incorrect. Why would you certify an election with the wrong data?

An audit will prove Trump won GA. It is coming soon.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 2, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > The audits will prove fraud.
> ...


Doesn't have to be proven in a court....because an official state audit carries the force of law. What will be proven in a court of law is damages by the defendants....the Biden/Harris campaign and or the respective state election committees, toward the plaintiff Donald J. Trump.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 2, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Corruption is overruling the voters with counterfeit mail-in ballots.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 2, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


It wasn't our guy who got himself impeached, twice.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 2, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Hahahahahahahahahahahahha.....impeached on what charges?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


What does that have to do with the massive fraud that took place? Besides showing the absolute desperation we still see today as every audit and investigation run into ridiculous reasons why they should not happen.

Well, they are happening and fraud will be proven. The actions of the Democrats are only convincing more people the election was stolen. Keep it up.


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 2, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Corruption is overruling the voters with counterfeit mail-in ballots.


A fabricated allegation of counterfeit ballots isn’t corruption. It’s mental illness.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Corruption is overruling the voters with counterfeit mail-in ballots.
> ...


You are going to see the illegal ballots very soon. What will you say then?


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 2, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Doesn't have to be proven in a court....because an official state audit carries the force of law.


It doesn’t.


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 2, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You are going to see the illegal ballots very soon. What will you say then?


Who is going to prove their illegal?


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 2, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


not that it would have mattered to the right wing.  Y'all only complain about illegals in border threads.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 2, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


We need to audit all precints right wingers allegedly won.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 2, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't have to be proven in a court....because an official state audit carries the force of law.
> ...


Well I guess you'll have to take it to court then.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 2, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Actually they did that in Georgia.....to avoid having to answer for all of the fraud that was going on in Democrat's districts.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > You are going to see the illegal ballots very soon. What will you say then?
> ...


The ballots will prove it themselves.


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 2, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Well I guess you'll have to take it to court then.


Why?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


By all means, audit everything. Get the codes from Dominion. Right?


----------



## badbob85037 (Jun 2, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> 
> Sounds like they're trying to plead the 5th without actually doing so.
> 
> ...


How hard is it to change a password? Unless it would ruin this company in doing so. We will not survive 4 years of dirty joe.


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 2, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The ballots will prove it themselves.


Ballots don’t speak.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > The ballots will prove it themselves.
> ...


They way they are marked do. If they were folded does. The wrong paper speaks volumes. You are in world's of hurt very soon.


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 2, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> They way they are marked do. If they were folded does. You are in world's of hurt very soon.


Ballots don’t speak. Who is going to tell us when the “very soon” has arrived?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > They way they are marked do. If they were folded does. You are in world's of hurt very soon.
> ...


Then open your eyes and look. The proof will be indisputable. After that, go look in the mirror and see what a traitor looks like.


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 2, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


How? I don’t have any ballots to look at. Do you?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


We will. Sit back and enjoy. Biden is illegitimate and it will be proven.


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 2, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> We will


We will? From who?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 2, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Well I guess you'll have to take it to court then.
> ...


Court cases are about legal disputes. 
You folks think you can stand in the way of a legal audit.
Take it to court if you don't like the result.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > We will
> ...


Does it matter who proves fraud?


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 2, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Does it matter who proves fraud?


Of course it does. It determines if their “proof” is actually proof.


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 2, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


What do you think is going to happen as a result of this audit?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Does it matter who proves fraud?
> ...


Why if you can see the illegal ballots and why they are illegal it does not matter one bit.


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 2, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Why if you can see the illegal ballots and why they are illegal it does not matter one bit.


I haven’t been shown any illegal ballots. Who is going to show them to me?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Why if you can see the illegal ballots and why they are illegal it does not matter one bit.
> ...


Are you really as stupid as you sound?


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 2, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Are you really as stupid as you sound?


You refuse to acknowledge this issue. Now you’re getting pissy because I won’t let you.

Typical. You don’t have a response to a simple question because you might know that having to answer it is going to go badly for you.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Are you really as stupid as you sound?
> ...


The issue is illegal ballots proven to be illegal. An illegal ballot will be thrown out. Biden will lose AZ  and GA. and any other swing state that has a forensic audit.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 2, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


You think everything you don't like is fake.

Enjoy the next four years, loser.


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 2, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Who is going to prove it and where?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Here is a treat for you.


----------



## talksalot (Jun 5, 2021)

Correcting my earlier post:  Overall it was 477 counties for Biden to 2,974 counties for Trump.

www.thegatewaypundit.com › 2020 › 12
Dec 21, 2020 · Minus the states in question Trump won 25, Biden won 16. Those states house* 2974* counties. Even with the “votes in question” Trump won 2496, Biden on 477. Trump won 84% of America, Biden “won” 16%.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 5, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> 
> Sounds like they're trying to plead the 5th without actually doing so.
> 
> ...


Because it doesn't exist asshole.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 5, 2021)

talksalot said:


> Correcting my earlier post:  Overall it was 477 counties for Biden to 2,974 counties for Trump.
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com › 2020 › 12
> Dec 21, 2020 · Minus the states in question Trump won 25, Biden won 16. Those states house* 2974* counties. Even with the “votes in question” Trump won 2496, Biden on 477. Trump won 84% of America, Biden “won” 16%.Biden won




Biden won 81.3 Million votes, what did your land get?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 5, 2021)

otto105 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> ...


What doesn't exist? 
Your brain?


----------



## otto105 (Jun 5, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


If the maga fuckups had actual proof of fraud it would have been presented to a court.

It wasn't.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 5, 2021)

otto105 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


A court has to hear the case to have evidence presented. There were no evidentiary hearings. That excuse has been roundly debunked.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 5, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Any case needs evidence to start a trial.

Maga fuckups wanted a trial to look for evidence.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 5, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


No they had evidence to present. The judges knew that and invented reasons not to hear the case. You are full of shit and guilt.


----------



## Sandirev (Jun 5, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> 
> Sounds like they're trying to plead the 5th without actually doing so.
> 
> ...


More lies, more lies….


----------



## Sandirev (Jun 5, 2021)

Sandirev said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> ...


They lie, they lie and they lie. Idiot if you have to look foreign your not very smart.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 5, 2021)

Sandirev said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> ...


The big lie is there was no fraud.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 5, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


What was the evidence, and why didn't they present it in pre-trial hearings?


----------



## otto105 (Jun 5, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Sandirev said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Nope, The Big Lie was the election was stolen.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 5, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Sandirev said:
> ...


Is that why they stopped all the audits until Arizona and are still trying to stop it? Is that why GA. is going to do the same thing which is now blocked by the people who say they are innocent and there was no fraud? The guilt is obvious to anyone, even a child. That means you should know it too.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


You have nothing. Quit digging.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 6, 2021)

LoL


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 6, 2021)

otto105 said:


> talksalot said:
> 
> 
> > Correcting my earlier post:  Overall it was 477 counties for Biden to 2,974 counties for Trump.
> ...


Biden won 81.3 million votes?
Don't you mean he somehow manufactured enough votes to beat a president who got more votes than any other president in US history?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 6, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


Yes....quit looking for the truth.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 6, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Biden won 81.3 million votes?
> Don't you mean he somehow manufactured enough votes to beat a president who got more votes than any other president in US history?



2nd most. 

Maybe he shouldn’t have acted like a jackass which caused a record amount of voters to kick his orange ass out of the White House.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Like the lying, orange, retard does?


----------



## Chitown1 (Jun 6, 2021)

WTF19 said:


> there is not 1 demonRAT that can answer this question....honestly.......at least not until there masters tell them an answer....prove that wrong
> there is NO reason the fraudulant dominion voting machines should have been hooked to the internet...period


When you find a demonRAT (I guess rats are deaf), you should ask them. Be sure to speak up, as you also believe rats are deaf.


----------



## WTF19 (Jun 6, 2021)

Chitown1 said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > there is not 1 demonRAT that can answer this question....honestly.......at least not until there masters tell them an answer....prove that wrong
> ...


i don't, knowingly, associate with scum=demonRATS....they are not deaf, but they are retarded, delusional, and brain dead


----------



## WTF19 (Jun 6, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


no, like the scum demoRATS...that's all these scum bags do daily, and then you bleat the LIES like good little sheep


----------



## SavannahMann (Jun 6, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> ...


What happens if these imaginary ballots are not found? What then? Do you admit that Biden won or do you demand another investigation to find the truth.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Jun 6, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> 
> Sounds like they're trying to plead the 5th without actually doing so.
> 
> ...


If there was so much fraud why wouldn't Trump appointed Judges hear any of these cases.  Hell even the Supreme Court would not listen to this bullshit.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 6, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Right wingers have no morals or they would be able to bear true witness more often.  Why should anyone take right wingers seriously about morals in abortion threads?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 6, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...


You must have made 'bear true witness' up. 
Most of us call it being honest.
And when it comes to morals.....abortion is immoral. It is the killing of a living being. Saying it is just a piece of flesh is bearing false witness.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 6, 2021)

Hidden said:


> I would like to help hide the election fraud, but I can't find any.


No surprise there....you're head is always up your ass.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 6, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Why do gun lovers kill people with their guns if killing is immoral?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 6, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


You only make this too easy.LOLOLOLOL!!!

Depends on whether the person shot was a innocent victim.....or a perpetrator of a violent crime!!!
Every fetus is innocent however.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 6, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


not every fetus is always viable or wanted.  an ounce of prevention is always worth a pound of cure.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jun 6, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Honest eh? Let’s be honest. A vast majority of people will support Abortion at least in the case of Rape, Incest, or danger to the Mothers life.

Remember we are being honest.

Now. How do you deal with the flurry of false Rape accusations? We know there will be a lot of accusations won’t there?

Now. Next up. How much higher should your taxes be to pay for the WIC, and of course new schools and let’s not forget teachers? And there will need to be a lot. About five years after your ban goes into effect. 


Figure the social programs you detest will need to double to start. Within ten years it will probably need to double again. Hope you like paying taxes

Some of these women are not going to take care of themselves. They’re going to smoke and drink and create more special needs kids. So that is even more expensive isn’t it? Say hello to even higher taxes. You are going to need to train and hire more people to care for those kids. More special education.

I am not joking when I say doubling of taxes. You are talking about a million kids a year above where we are now. A million more kids to school, feed, provide medical care.

Now we know you hate paying welfare now, why would we think that Conservatives would be more willing once they get an Abortion Ban?

Remember. We are being honest.


----------



## d0gbreath (Jun 6, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Hidden said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to help hide the election fraud, but I can't find any.
> ...


Amazingly, your property came up clean as a whistle. I was sure I was going to find election fraud there. It's always the ones that you least expect.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 6, 2021)

Hidden said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Hidden said:
> ...


Well keep looking.....maybe you'll find some really good shit some day


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 6, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Honest eh? Let’s be honest. A vast majority of people will support Abortion at least in the case of Rape, Incest, or danger to the Mothers life.


An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.   Why is there any abortion at all?


----------



## SavannahMann (Jun 6, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Honest eh? Let’s be honest. A vast majority of people will support Abortion at least in the case of Rape, Incest, or danger to the Mothers life.
> ...



Hey I’m cool with banning them. Are you cool with doubling your taxes?


----------



## Bobob (Jun 18, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> 
> Sounds like they're trying to plead the 5th without actually doing so.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Dominion doesn't want any more fraudulent audits like the one by the
ninja outfit. Did they find any bamboo ballots? Did they discover interference by Italy, for god sake?The assurances are given as an answer to your stupid requests.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 18, 2021)

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> ...


Oh....so now the AUDITS are the fraud......not the election.
Yep.....that's the normal response you get from a convict.
I didn't do nuffin.


----------



## Bobob (Jun 18, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


The American people who watch this farce develop are not convicts. The convicts are those who are perpetrating this insult to America.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 18, 2021)

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


You can't handle the truth about the election....so like a criminal you claim making sure that it was on the level is a farce.
Of course you want to cover up the crime.
If you had lost the election you would have been crying about how it was stolen as well.....just like you've been doing for the last 4+ years.
The problem with you is you've been lied to so much that you only believe what you want to believe.


----------



## Bobob (Jun 18, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Trump is a serial liar and lost an election and those votes were counted THREE times. Now you have a fufnick outfit looking for bamboo ballots from China! Are you really that stupid? This fraud means nothing. The election was certified. Trump supporting republicans did the count and are they also frauds because they didn't find results for Trump? Your people did this count and anything else is a fix and will not stand.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 18, 2021)

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Why don't you just scream at the sky too. 
The election was certified. 
It was still stolen. 
Democrats rigged the system and now comes the lawsuits.


----------



## Bobob (Jun 19, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


The Democrats rigged nothing and the lawsuits have already been dismissed. Any bamboo ballots or Italian meddling found yet?  This fraudit is like a looney tunes cartoon and is sure as hell fixed, and this is why the results have no standing. The con is on. Trump has said that he loves poorly educated people. Easy to control with bullshit.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 19, 2021)

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Yep....so you think you guys can stop trying to prevent discovery now, or are you going to continue to act like you're guilty?


----------



## surada (Jun 19, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



How do you "hide" something that doesn't exist? Man, you are stupid. oes that pass for logic in your world?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 19, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Nothing besides partisan magaturd sources will ever be good enough for halfwits like you. The misinformation and propaganda belched at you by your magaturd televangelists at Fox, Epoch, Gateway, etc. Has metastasized into that vacuous wasteland you call a brain. That was realized long, long ago. Your constant bitching means nothing because your fraud claims have been massively overblown to hide the fact Mr. Trump lost the election. Full stop.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 19, 2021)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Maricopa Audit Liaison Says They Need to Investigate Anomalies — Like 52 Ballots Submitted From a Two-Bedroom Home​








						Maricopa Audit Liaison Says They Need to Investigate Anomalies — Like 52 Ballots Submitted From a Two-Bedroom Home
					

Former Arizona Secretary of State and current senate liaison for the Maricopa County audit, Ken Bennett, has said that they need to investigate anomalies such as 52 ballots that came from a single two-bedroom home. Bennett was giving an update on the next steps in the audit during an interview...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 19, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Aaaand, you just obediently proved my point with your source.   Holy fuck you're just spare parts upstairs. Sad!


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 19, 2021)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


No, I don't think so. The AZ audit is going to expose fraud and audits in GA, PA., and other states will expose fraud too. Sit back and wait. By the end of this year there will be no doubt the election was stolen.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 19, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Sit back and wait.


Everyone has been doing that, idiot. I've kept an open mind about this shit, and thus far all magaturds have been able to do is promise, promise, promise the 'proof' is right around the corner.

I've seen this bullshit tactic used many times before in both parties. Deadlines will come and go. Stalling. Because they have sowed discord into the _process, _which was the initial goal. 'Proof' at that point is no longer important.

This is a purely emotional reaction from magaturds. It's alarmingly similar to the reactions of regressives on the far left.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 19, 2021)

surada said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Your thought processes are pretty rudimentary. 
The charges they brought against Trump were simply random claims by Democrats that they all agreed upon....but couldn't prove as fact. They voted to impeach him because they're Democrats. They got a couple of Republicans to agree with them just to be able to claim bi-partisanship....but it was simply smoke and mirrors. As a matter of fact....everything they accused Trump of....remarkably was a crime that Joe Biden was actually guilty of. This is Marxism 101.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 19, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Your right-wing thought process is even worse.   Random claims of cheating by republicans but couldn't prove any of it as fact.   

Only immoral false witness bearing practitioners of the abomination of hypocrisy (unto God) do that.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 19, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


If there was transparency Trump would still be president. The fraud was obvious and massive. The audits are going to prove it.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 19, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


There was transparency.  It is the right-wing who are just plain political practitioners of the abomination of hypocrisy, or they would have had no problem investigating 1/6.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 19, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


Well....there's the rub.
You lefties squawk about how we can't prove it......and all the while public officials in the states are doing just that....you folks try to set up roadblocks to prevent discovery. Sounds to me that somebody guilty is trying to prevent the proof from being found.
The truth is....every lawsuit that was filed was supposed to open up avenues of discovery and to get the SCOTUS to do their jobs. Chief Justice Roberts shirked his responsibility by not issuing a stay or even refusing to hear arguments. Eventually this will end up biting the court in the ass....so it has now become a race by leftists to prevent audits from happening before it's too late.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 19, 2021)

I guess the humiliated Arizona Republicans who are against this circus are Radical Socialist Deep State Hitler RINO Swamp Commies who hate America too.

The orange cult is too emotionally invested in this travesty to turn back now.









						A conservative talk radio host once backed the Arizona GOP election recount. Now he's warning Republicans against it
					

Mike Broomhead, a talk radio host in Phoenix, used to support a local audit of the 2020 election. Now he's urging fellow Republicans to reconsider.




					www.latimes.com
				











						Republicans lose patience with Arizona election audit
					

A growing chorus of Arizona Republicans is calling on the GOP-controlled state Senate to end an audit into Maricopa County’s 2020 election results that is increasingly relying on disproven conspira…




					thehill.com
				











						GOP Arizona Senate president admitted in email that she didn't believe audit would uncover widespread fraud
					

"I cannot begin to explain how much I really hate this whole thing," Arizona Senate President Karen Fann wrote.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Bobob (Jun 19, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Yep...the guilty ones are you "poorly educated", as Trump put it. You are guilty of falling for Trump's con.


----------



## August West (Jun 19, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


The fraud was so obvious and massive that you can`t find any.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 19, 2021)

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


No.....decent people can be easily fooled.....but once you have proven to be a fake.....you (decent folks) drop them like  a bad habit. 
Not so with folks like you. You depend on deception and fraud to get what you want. You admire folks that can pull it off. 
This is called living in denial.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 19, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> You lefties squawk about how we can't prove it......and all the while public officials in the states are doing just that..


Where is it being proved?  And why any problem investigating 1/6 if right wingers are for soo much transparency.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 19, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > You lefties squawk about how we can't prove it......and all the while public officials in the states are doing just that..
> ...


It's being proved in AZ and Georgia as we speak. 
When are you gonna git off your butt and start paying attention?


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 19, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Nothing is being proved; the election was already certified.  

If anything needs to proved, how about 11/16.  Your guy lost the popular vote twice.  He could have cheated the first time.  We should look into it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 19, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Just because they were able to certify the election without a fight...doesn't mean that we cannot do anything to find out what happened.
Are you afraid we might show it to be a fraud? Of course you are.
Your biggest worry is that Biden and Harris will prove to be a complete frauds....and never should have been allowed in the WH.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 19, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Your guy must have cheated since he lost the popular vote both times.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 19, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


I don't think he did. Hillary created over 3 million votes in CA in the weeks after election night  to make it appear that he lost the popular vote. They knew what they needed to make it happen.....but so sad that it didn't change the results.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 19, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Right wingers make up stuff and still want to be taken as seriously as the "gospel Truth".

12 Days That Stunned a Nation: How Hillary Clinton Lost
Less than two weeks before Election Day, Hillary Clinton's campaign held a clear lead in the polls. Republican Donald Trump would ultimately win. How?








						12 days that stunned a nation: How Hillary Clinton lost
					

Less than two weeks before Election Day, Hillary Clinton's campaign held a clear lead in the polls. Republican Donald Trump would ultimately win. How?




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 19, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


The polls were wrong, weren't they. 
Trump won because he was more popular than Hillary. Simple as that. 
Biden won not because he was more popular....but because he made sure that the right people counted the votes where it mattered the most. 
Democrats cheat. They always have. The trick is preventing them from doing it.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 19, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Not at all.  Biden won due to the same instability that helped Trump win the previous time.  Trump is not a real republican while Biden has been a democrat for years.  Biden was more popular among older voters who tend to vote more consistently.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 19, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


I doubt that. He may be more popular with liberal voters in the NE.....but the rest of the country doesn't like him. He reminds us of that old guy down the street yelling at kids to get off his lawn. 
What you folks had to do was trash Trump so extensively that you thought you could push any butt-reaming shitforbrains on us and we would accept it. You couldn't campaign because this fossil is so demented that he can't answer a simple question without turning into an insufferable jerk. 

In  comparison...they had to set-up Trump with loaded questions to trip him up. Journalists had to become abusive and disrespectful....hoping that would draw an angry reaction from Trump that they could film and repeat at nauseaum on the nightly news or 24/7 cable opinion sites like CNN and MSNBC. 

Joe Biden is guilty of everything they've accused Trump of and then some. Bribing Ukranian officials, grabbing his female assistants by the pussy, swimming in the nude in front of female SS agents. Inciting racial violence in Tulsa OK. Shall I go on?


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 19, 2021)

Your guy could not be honest and had to keep making stuff up.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 19, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Your guy could not be honest and had to keep making stuff up.


Not at all.....most of the stuff you guys claim he made up is proving to be 100% accurate now. 
Every day I see something else he said was happening and you folks accused him of lying. 
The latest is the source of COVID is indeed a lab in Wuhan China.


----------



## Bobob (Jun 19, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Where is the fraud? Where is the deception? Seems to be on your side of the fence. Same old
shitty arguments from you--just accusations and no substance.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 19, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


That is because the investigation is a power grab and would have Democrats abusing their power more than ever. It turns out the FBI was behind the whole thing anyway.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 19, 2021)

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


The audits will prove fraud.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 19, 2021)

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Where's the fraud?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 19, 2021)

*he final report for the 2020 election audit taking place in Arizona’s largest county is not expected to be out until mid-August, an official involved with the work says. Led by Cyber Ninjas, which was hired by the Arizona Senate, auditors are working on evaluating ballots after finishing their ballot recount.


The ballot evaluation is supposed to wrap up by the end of June—the Senate is slated to vacate the Veterans Memorial Coliseum, where the audit is taking place, by July 1—but there will be a few weeks worth of additional work after that, Ken Bennett, a former Arizona Republican secretary of state, told The Epoch Times.*

Sometimes you have to wait for good things. This audit appears to be one of them. There has to be a lot wrong to take that long compiling a report.









						Maricopa County Audit Report Not Expected for 8 Weeks… There Must Be a Lot of Issues With the Audit
					

It is now being predicted that the audit for Maricopa County will not be out for 8 weeks. That means




					djhjmedia.com


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 19, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Your guy could not be honest and had to keep making stuff up.
> ...


Isn't right-wing fantasy wonderful.  

President Trump has made more than 20,000 false or misleading claims


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/07/13/president-trump-has-made-more-than-20000-false-or-misleading-claims/


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 19, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Isn't right wing fantasy wonderful.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 19, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


The 1/6 audits will prove right-wing fraud.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 19, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Oh.....so it's fraud now?
What happened to insurrection?


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 19, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


cheating is cheating.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 19, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> The 1/6 audits will prove right-wing fraud.


How does one audit a protest?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 19, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


What are you, Four?


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 19, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > The 1/6 audits will prove right-wing fraud.
> ...


By specific protest criteria instead of election criteria.  Any other questions?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 19, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > The 1/6 audits will prove right-wing fraud.
> ...


He's just a Parrot.....Jan 6th.....Jan 6th......Jan 6th.....Polly Wanna Cracker....


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 19, 2021)

Right wingers are soo good at projection.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 19, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Specific protest criteria?


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 19, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Orangecat said:
> ...


Yes.  Those who, doth protest too much may not be merely protesting but rebelling or insurrecting.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 19, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Like the way the audits and investigations are blocked? That kind of too much?


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 19, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Not sure what you mean.  It is the left's turn to find conspiracy CEOs to run that "audit".


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 19, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Thinking the election was stolen does not make you someone who believes in conspiracies. That is a narrative because it supports their big lie. And, of course, Conspiracy theory is used like a club to end conversations and marginalize people. People are on to your bullshit.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 19, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Prove it.
All you have is the media squalling about it....but I saw the raw footage on Jan 6th....and saw no evidence that those old folks who love America and just happen to be Trump Supporters were in on an insurrection.

There IS evidence that some ANTIFA types broke into the Capital. There is also evidence that the FBI helped them by delivering them to the back doors in a couple of white vans. There is also evidence that both CNN and MSNBC planted the idea of an insurrection during their coverage of the events....I can prove all of this.....and have done so in other threads.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 19, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


It is Your big lie that it was stolen.  Nothing but conspiracy.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 19, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Sure; let's form a bipartisan committee to find out since y'all allegedly have nothing to hide.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 19, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


There was massive and very obvious fraud. The election was stolen. Your lie has failed.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 20, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > How does one audit a protest?
> ...


Nah, that was enough gibberish to tell me you don't know what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 20, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Your lie failed worse and all you have left is the practice of the abomination of hypocrisy (unto God)  There was no massive voter fraud and Your lie keeps failing.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 20, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Orangecat said:
> ...


You simply understand nothing.  How typical for right-wingers.


----------



## Bobob (Jun 20, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


What "obvious" fraud? If so, why didn't the 3 previous audits sponsored by Trump-supporting government officials find the "obvious" fraud? Why did 60 courts throw the "obvious" fraud claims out? Why are there no "obvious" fraudulent bamboo ballots from China and the fraud committed by Italy? Where is the lie in all this nonsense?


----------



## Bobob (Jun 20, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Fufnick audits like this one should be blocked since it will result in nothing that matters and is fraudulently reinventing history.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 20, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> You simply understand nothing.  How typical for right-wingers.


Sure thing, Simplejack, tell me more about these "Protest Audits"....  Lol!


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 20, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Fufnick audits like this one should be blocked since it will result in nothing that matters and is fraudulently reinventing history.


The word "reinventing" does not mean what you think it does. You might want to try "rewriting", but your content would still be incorrect.


----------



## Bobob (Jun 20, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Fufnick audits like this one should be blocked since it will result in nothing that matters and is fraudulently reinventing history.
> ...


Reinventing means exactly what I said it means and that is exactly what your ilk is attempting to do.
Your guy lost and let's move on and end this farce.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 20, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


We kept telling you folks that same thing since 2016.....but you still claim Trump got help from Russia. They even had a big shiny DoJ investigation called the Mueller Investigation using Hillary's lawyers as prosecutors. But you folks don't want to give us the right to get to the bottom of all of the fake ballots that showed up in various states that helped swing the election to Joe Biden. Biden didn't even campaign. It was all just a TV show run by the biased leftist media.


----------



## Flash (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 20, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


A bipartisan committee?
That's not an investigation....that's a Dog&Pony show. 
What is needed is an independent prosecutor to investigate what took place....using video evidence and witness testimony...including all of the people currently on solitary confinement. But you guys don't want that....because you have something to hide.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 20, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Your does not keep failing, it has failed. Fraud will be proven. It is just a matter of when.


----------



## Bobob (Jun 20, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Orangecat said:
> ...


The only "fake" effort is what you are doing now. Ballots were counted 3 times by Trump-supporting Republicans. The ball game is over.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 20, 2021)

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Again, those Republicans are corrupt. How many times do you need to hear that? What they say means nothing, just like their audits and recounts. What are you worried about?


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 20, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Your practice of the abomination of hypocrisy (unto God) is "winning" every day.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 20, 2021)

Bobob said:


> What "obvious" fraud? If so, why didn't the 3 previous audits sponsored by Trump-supporting government officials find the "obvious" fraud? Why did 60 courts throw the "obvious" fraud claims out? Why are there no "obvious" fraudulent bamboo ballots from China and the fraud committed by Italy? Where is the lie in all this nonsense?


Those people and institutions all part of the secret conspiracy. That's what the Trumpsters believe.

And they really, really believe it, no kidding, dead serious.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 20, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > What "obvious" fraud? If so, why didn't the 3 previous audits sponsored by Trump-supporting government officials find the "obvious" fraud? Why did 60 courts throw the "obvious" fraud claims out? Why are there no "obvious" fraudulent bamboo ballots from China and the fraud committed by Italy? Where is the lie in all this nonsense?
> ...


None of that is far fetched in anyway shape or form. Trump showed Americans how corrupt this government is. Every branch of government, every weaponized agency. That post is a lot of work for someone who says the fraud never happened.

If you are not worried why waste your time?


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 20, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Incorrect. That would mean history is invented. It's not, and therefore cannot be "reinvented". 
Think better, if you have the capacity to do so.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 20, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Because I'm seeing the damage this circus is causing my country.

I know you don't, and I'm not trying to convince you of anything.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 20, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


The damage is done by the people saying we do not have the right to challenge an election. Period.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 20, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Who's that?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 20, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


The illegitimate administration, the corrupt media, the FBI and the DOJ. Do not forget the lying politicians of both parties and ideology drive bureaucrats. But the* right to do it *is what makes this a country and its "democracy" work.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 20, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Links, please.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 20, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Links to what? It is a right to challenge anything in this country. Read the Constitution.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 20, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Last try:  Who is saying that you don't have the right to challenge an election?

Specific examples, please.


----------



## Bobob (Jun 20, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


The right to do what? A Trump chosen company laced with Donations to conduct an independent audit? That they looked for bamboo ballots from China and Italian interference tells the story. We all know what they are up to and their results will have no effect, not should they.


----------



## Bobob (Jun 20, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


You already challenged the election 3 times and got the same result.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 20, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


This Kabuki Theater is being perpetrated just to keep the base fired up.

The base doesn't know that, apparently, which isn't exactly a shock.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 20, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



*The right to do what?*
Challenge elections. Doubt what they people in power say. Refuse to be intimidated. All those are in everyone's rights. Those rights are supported by the Constitution. FACT.


----------



## Bobob (Jun 20, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


FACT! You already challenged the election THREE TIMES and you lost THREE TIMES. Enough
I love that the ignorant trumpaciles are "experts" on the Constitution. Ask anyone who doesn't know jack shit about the Constitution and they will tell you all about it.


----------



## Bobob (Jun 20, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 21, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > What "obvious" fraud? If so, why didn't the 3 previous audits sponsored by Trump-supporting government officials find the "obvious" fraud? Why did 60 courts throw the "obvious" fraud claims out? Why are there no "obvious" fraudulent bamboo ballots from China and the fraud committed by Italy? Where is the lie in all this nonsense?
> ...


Keep lying to yourself trying to convince yourself there was no election fraud,that we are a free country,we have an honest court system and the government is looking out for us and has our best interests at heart if that’s what makes you sleep better trollboy.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 22, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Lies.
The only challenge that mattered so far is the one you lot stopped dead in it's tracks with your false-flag operation in the Capital Jan 6th. The rest were lawsuits in court without certified evidence that comes from a complete audit.....an audit that is ongoing in AZ......and will soon be ongoing in several other states.

What it looks like is you evil buggers have found loopholes in the law so you can pull a fast one on the American people, and you think you can gut the system fast enough to keep us from correcting the mistake. Then you Dems think you can change American election laws to prevent the states from stopping you. Keep it up and you will end up in a real fix. 

To say more would end up getting me banned.


----------



## Bobob (Jun 22, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


3 audits and no fraud. Do you think that this fuff outfit will be truthful, smart guy?


----------



## Bobob (Jun 22, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


That is a fuff outfit doing a full tainted audit which means nothing.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 22, 2021)

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Keep telling yourself that lie.....numbnuts.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 22, 2021)

Bobob said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


The other audits were fake. You can't expect anyone to police themselves when they know damned well they broke the law and could go to prison for it. 
And you must think you're a bright little fellow.....lol.....!!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 22, 2021)

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...







__





						Arizona 2020 election audit allegedly finds deleted data, unsecured ballots, missing chain of custody
					

sharylattkisson.com ^ | 13 May, 2021 | Sharyl Attkisson Posted on 5/15/2021, 12:45:08 PM by marktwain  The Republican audit of Maricopa County, Arizona 2020 election ballots has already turned up "three serious issues."  According to a letter from Karen Fann, President of the Arizona State...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Bobob (Jun 22, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


You are all fucked-up, pal. They were Trump allies and were hoping. However, they were also honorable and were not going to re-invent an outcome that Trump demanded, a crime in itself.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 22, 2021)

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Trump allies?
Do you really know who was on Trump's side.....or are you assuming that every Republican is honorable or honest?
We have been able to ascertain that most Democrats aren't. But you can rest assured that not every Republican is honest or out to guarantee Trump is protected from fraud.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 22, 2021)

Bobob said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Clearly this is about keeping the rubes angry and engaged, no matter how many audits it takes, no matter who's running the audit.

It's working, that's for sure.


----------



## Bobob (Jun 22, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


They didn't want to protect Trump from fraud. There was no fraud. They simply did their job and refused to "find" 11000 votes after 3 legitimate counts. Trump fraudulently tried to hijack the election by short-stopping the postal service. Hired Trump donor with no experience who did Trump's bidding. Removed drop boxes and postal technical equipment.  Cut overtime during an election cycle? That charlatan had his claws in it and you applaud him? C'mon man! Do you really think that this outfit is honest? NAH


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 22, 2021)

Bobob said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


The audits are not finished yet...and from what I hear the dem lawyers are panicking in AZ.....tossing up one road block after another....


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 22, 2021)

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Drop boxes aren't exactly a good idea if you're trying to prevent fraud. 
Anyone who thinks it's a good idea is either an idiot or trying to cheat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 22, 2021)

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Two farts in a row from you trollboy,way to evade those facts.


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 22, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Drop boxes aren't exactly a good idea if you're trying to prevent fraud.
> Anyone who thinks it's a good idea is either an idiot or trying to cheat.


What’s wrong with it?


----------



## Bobob (Jun 23, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


The usual response from uninformed trumpacile who has no teeth.


----------



## Bobob (Jun 23, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Finished or not--they don't matter and the "road blocks" are objections to the fraudit and the people who are doing it.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 23, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


They do matter very much in the pursuit of fair and honest elections that people feel confident in....whether they change the outcome is not the point...the days of democrat massive election cheating is coming to an end...and that's what they and you really dislike....


----------



## Bobob (Jun 23, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


You mean Republican cheating on behalf of Democrats, yes? Now you hired a phony outfit to cheat on behalf of Trump.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 23, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


There is nothing phony about the people doing the audit...we didn't hire them the state did because the state has concerns over Maricopa county...election audits happen all the time...mostly requested by democrats...you just don't hear about it....so you are operating on insufficient information...


----------



## Bobob (Jun 23, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


You mean that the Republicans in the Senate hired this Trump-supporting donor company, yes?
It's not an independent auditor and is trying to find votes for Trump. Don't make it something that it isn't.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 23, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


No the state legislature hired the audit firm...the firm is not "republican" they are the very same firm that has done audits for democrats in the past....you don't know anything about this audit so why are you even commenting on it?....


----------



## Bobob (Jun 23, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


The Republicans in the state legislature did this and you obviously know nothing about the purpose of this so-called audit.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 23, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Republicans in 7 State legislatures picked alternative electors. What does that tell you?


----------



## Bobob (Jun 24, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Tells me nothing, and it tells you what?


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 24, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Right-wingers only know how to be, Rebels without a Cause?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 24, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 24, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


The South lost.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 24, 2021)

If there's no proof anywhere of election fraud, why do republics continue to invent it? 

So they can limit future votes of minorities, higher educated and the elderly.


----------



## Bobob (Jun 24, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


The purpose is to upstage an election that was audited 3 times and do it by finding bamboo ballots,  false recounts, and muddling ballot signatures. It is unofficial, a product of partisanship, and has no teeth. It will mean nothing in the scheme of things except to get you trumpaciles all excited over nothing.


----------



## badbob85037 (Jun 24, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> ...


Don't worry they have plenty of certification


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 24, 2021)

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


whatevcer you say langley shill.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 24, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



wow what a dumbass as always,we laugh at your stupidity you display everyday if anything,keep dreaming,your the one that gets angry when you cant refute facts it was a stolen election boy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 24, 2021)

Bobob said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...



yeah whatever paid shill from langley,you trolls are the ones that have no teeth,EVERYTIME I bring up you American haters fucked up logic and double standards you have and hypocrisy  you shills change the subject everytime when i bring up that the The dems two years ago were complaining about dominion machines stealing their votes and now you dumbass morons have the fucked up logic that they were somehow right back then when it happened to the dems but were wrong THIS time when it happened to a republican, you trolls un off and evade that facts everytime


plus NONE of you shills have ever been able to refute the massive amounts of vote fraud in all these posts of mine on this thread. you need to look in the mirror when teiing someone they have no teeth.  





__





						Here's the evidence of VOTER FRAUD that big media can't seem to find.
					

The American media is on it's death bed.  My friend Christina Bobb explains the evidence of voter fraud mounting daily and the media’s refusal to acknowledge it.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




you ass just got checkmated and handed to you on a platter in these posts of mine on this link above.


----------



## Bobob (Jun 25, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Where is the proof, genius? You are flapping in the breeze.


----------



## Bobob (Jun 25, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


A trumpacile speaks and sounds like a fucked up troll. Stop flapping and present proof, fool.


----------



## itfitzme (Jun 25, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Dominion refuses to turn over passwords to their tabulation machines in AZ....using the excuse that doing so would cause irreparable harm to the company.
> 
> Sounds like they're trying to plead the 5th without actually doing so.
> 
> ...



Same reason you don't give car keys to an eight year old.


----------



## Bobob (Jun 25, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Present some real facts, not alternate facts, and we will refute them. You dimwits always talk about "facts" but don't have any.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 25, 2021)

Bobob said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...











						Here is the Evidence
					

Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.



					hereistheevidence.com
				




Lots of facts. And lots of things that should have been investigated but our corrupt DOJ and FBI did nothing. That is a fact.


----------



## d0gbreath (Jul 5, 2021)

The Ninjas are the ones hiding it now.


----------

